# How do you feel about being called sir/ma'am?



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

How do you feel about being called sir/ma'am? I forgot to add the don't care option.

I guess I'm expecting something more along the lines of 'turd' than sir.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't feel like a sir.


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't get called that often.. I guess I would interpret that as a form of respect.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nobody has ever called me sir lol
I'd rather be called 'All mighty, king of the world' but....you know.....


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

It just feels weird. I don't really like it.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Depends which one I'm called.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why, I will have you know I'm in the sprite of my youth with 15 years of age! How dare you call me ma'am! I am young enough to be your sister! Good day sir.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

hehe it's funny I also was thinking of making a thread about this just yesterday. 

No, hate it when I'm addressed as Ma'am, so I'd feel homicidal if it happens. 'Miss' sounds much better to my ears


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't feel like an adult, so being called "sir" feels weird to me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love it. I love all those kinda words, like Sweetie, darling, honey, miss, ma'am, I love getting called them. Even when the person's my own age, I like it.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

It depends on the user's tone. Being called "sweetie" by cheerful strangers is fine, but not if it is patronising. Ditto "sir": if it is used as a sign of respect, fine, but I have encountered some cops who say it in a way that definitely means "turd".


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Confused is the best way to put it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It feels awkward.
It's better than when people call me "boss". I want to slap people when they say that, it's so stupid lol.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I expect it in the bedroom(actually i speak swedish so no I don't).


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like it when people who work for tips call me boss.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I expect it in the bedroom(actually i speak swedish so no I don't).


You want to be called sir in the bedroom?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

indiffrent...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

The day when you walk into a grocery store, and the teenager bagging your groceries calls you sir, is certainly a weird realization.

It's like, holy crap I'm an adult now or something.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> You want to be called sir in the bedroom?


yes. problem?


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

probably offline said:


> yes. problem?


Something very interesting is going on in there I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whenever I'm trying to get the attention of a stranger I use the terms sir/ma'am so it would both me if the same began happening to me at some point


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

"ma'am" would make me feel old 

I prefer to be addressed as "My Lord"


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It makes me feel old. Not crazy about "Miss" either, but I'd prefer that to "Ma'am".


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> The day when you walk into a grocery store, and the teenager bagging your groceries calls you sir, is certainly a weird realization.
> 
> It's like, holy crap I'm an adult now or something.


True. It's been happening to me for a few years now and I'm just waiting for the day when it stops.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I've never been called ma'am, never thought about it and I'll probably be never called that either, unless I get really old xDDD. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't care. I've heard more people being called sir than ma'am anyway. Or... well I suppose ma'am is the same as madam, but it isn't really used much these days anyway I don't think...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol I only get called ma'am when I go down south which is okay. I don't know it's just weird for me since I'm like 17 and when I picture ma'am I think of some old drill Sargent shouting orders either that or a senior citizen....... last time i checked my mirror I'm neither. It's respectful but it's not commonly used here so it feels odd.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I've only been called ma'am once in my life (that I remember), by an American border guard when I was about thirteen. Most other times I've been called "miss" or an endearment, thankfully... I feel like I should be 23 or 24 before I'm called ma'am :?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Odd. I just don't feel grown up enough to be called that.

Good thing it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

"Sir" would be a turn on. I don't think I'd enjoy being called "ma'am".


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

A bit weird and respected at the same time.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

I hate being called sir or mister or anything like it, because it makes me feel old. I despise the idea of getting older.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I prefer to


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming (Nov 4, 2012)

I guess I should feel good when I'm addressed as ma'am in a respectful way, but it feels a little odd for some reason I can't quite put my finger on, and really I just don't quite like the word. It's the way it sounds I guess. 

Yesterday, I bought some supplies from an art store and was called "Miss" by a male cashier that probably wasn't too much older than me. It was cool, lol. Maybe it's my perception of myself as being kind of childish (my sense of humor, my interests) that makes being called ma'am feel weird. It reminds me of a stern, rigid, cranky teacher or something.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it, it's polite.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I like it, it's polite.


We'll see how you feel in 10 years.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

cloister2 said:


> We'll see how you feel in 10 years.


Eh, it might make me feel old, but I don't think most people use the term as an insult.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Eh, it might make me feel old, but I don't think most people use the term as an insult.


No. Make sure to really live your life in the next 10 years so you can feel you earned it. :teeth


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

homicidal.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Unknown88 said:


> "ma'am" would make me feel old
> 
> I prefer to be addressed as "My Lord"


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd like to reaffirm how disconcerting I find it to be called sir. Today at the pet store this cute asian girl kept calling me sir and it was kind of bleh.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

After hearing it enough times from some people, it doesn't seem weird or anything.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

When someone calls me ma'am I feel giddy cause at least that person sees me as an adult and I feel respected. Not that bulls*it sweetheart honey sweetie crap.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The only thing I'm going to miss about going to college in the South is getting called this. I loved getting called sweetie and sweetheart, I always thought it was hilarious when cashiers the same age as me called me sweetie. I liked Miss and Ma'am, too.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't like it cause it makes it seem like they are talking to me like a little girl. Like I know I look young for my age geez...Old people calling me that I don't mind but people way younger and yes I had about two waitress that may have been around my age call me sweetie before.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I prefer "Master".


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Makes me feel old, I don't need more of that


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

My sound is quite manly and bold. I'm just 18 yrs old. So, I've been called Sir when attending some phone calls.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm I would like to be called ma'am haha...but I always get called 'kid' or 'young lady'


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Barette said:


> I love it. I love all those kinda words, like Sweetie, darling, honey, miss, ma'am, I love getting called them. Even when the person's my own age, I like it.


I love it too. It's endearing, esteeming, and makes casual daily interactions more pleasant.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

None of the above. I think it is an awkward and ridiculous formality, but I don't feel ashamed or homicidal about the subject


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As long as it is the correct GENDER, I am fine.

I am MillenniumMAN, duh!

My_* wife*_ will be the MillenniumMA'AM!


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> As long as it is the correct GENDER, I am fine.
> 
> I am MillenniumMAN, duh!
> 
> My_* wife*_ will be the MillenniumMA'AM!


LOL i'd rather be called Sir it just sounds more authority like.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Death Warrant said:


> LOL i'd rather be called Sir it just sounds more authority like.


 I have been called "sir" - it doesn't bother me.

It was a jolt , though, when I was walking into a mall behind a mom and her son (about 4-5). He said "Look mommy! I held the door open for that man!" I felt old. :lol.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

lol 'homicidal'. I would feel respected.

Edit: But Marge... valets! For once maybe someone will call me "sir" without adding "you're making a scene."


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

there is a problem! lolololol,,,,, anyway we use more words like Brother, aunt,ucle, sister (we call all nurses Sister! lolol), son, father,,,,,,,,,,,,, they make u imagine that the whole society knows you!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I feel old when someone calls me "sir".


----------

